# Tires?



## MotoMan (Feb 18, 2003)

I ran a search and I didn't find too much on tire choice.

I drive about 36K a year and would like a fairly quiet AT tire that performs well in the snow. During the summer I often make several 180-mile round trips to "work" each week, so I would need something that wears well. The BFG's that came on my truck have worn evenly and are pretty quiet, but they suck in snow.

What's a good all around tire for snow and everyday use?

Has anyone tried the new Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo?

Check it out here:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Dueler+A/T+Revo

The reviews sound great, but not sure what you guys use for plowing.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

I looked into replacing my tires also, not sure on road noise the tire I will replace mine with are the Commercial TA by BF Goodrich.... the specs on them seem good.... 


on a scale of 1 to 10 the lowest score is a 5 for handling, all others are 7 or above.... but do you really want your plow truck to handle on a dime like a corvette...... 


just my .02 .... and IMHO


Pete 
















:waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

GSLAM88 i just put those on my truck and i love them have had no problem with traction now that they are on.I had them done at BJ's they had the best price installed.


----------



## porkhead1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Just my $.02, but take a look at this site.......

http://www.greendiamondtire.com/index.html


----------



## DIESELRAM30 (Feb 24, 2003)

I myself use pro comp x terrains on my truck, very agressive tire, but procomp also has a line of less agressive tires you might want to give it a look i am very happy with my tires. Just go on the web and search pro comp tires, hope i could help


----------



## GeeMC (Feb 6, 2003)

I got the same tires Cat. Best deal around. I like the free tire rotation for life too. I don't find the road noise to be to bad with these tires, but they are on a truck with off road suspension so my opinion might not be the best gage to go by.

Good Luck,

Bruce


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

Cooper tires all I buy they are great!!!!
www.coopertires.com
I have the Discovers and discovers A/T


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

B.F. Goodrich commercial T/A incredible bite in the snow. Make sure its the traction commercial t/a. The difference between these and the Firestone steeltechs that came on the truck is night and day.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

I have Comm T/A Traction tires and they are great the look to be wearing quickly but thats the trade off got them at BJ's too


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

I just put nitto terra graplers on my suburban.Probably will be the first snow this week to try them.I'll post results.so far pretty happy with them.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i priced the revos for my ram truck
my tire guy doesnt feel the price is reflective in the quality of the tire buy michelin they dont get any better



cardoctor


----------



## Joe92GT (Nov 18, 2002)

As mentioned before. I was anti cooper tires, after having a set of cooper cobras I could lite up to 4th gear in the mustang on dry ground w/o trying. Put on BFG comp T/As, and had traction.

So, I was a BFG person, until I went from a BFG A/T, to a Cooper Discoverer A/T. All I have to say is wow. I love the cooper A/T, I do most of my plowing in 2 wheel drive now, and pull right up things I couldn't get up in 4 with the other ones.

AS a cheap, good tires, with out much noise, and good wear, go with the coopers. All terrains of course.


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

Interco Trxus M/T.......
Very aggresive tread, siped, load range d and e, 3 ply sidewall with light tread, very reasonable road noise(slightly over stock) Wonder why it took Interco (aka Super Swamper) so long to get their hand in the A/T market. And look great, I love em


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

*Interco TRXUS*

I have set of Interco TRXUS .  
Tough and great traction all around. Figured they would give me best chance to get out, when slipping over the edge, since the side lugs can dig in. Haven't slipped over the edge yet with them though. These are great!

Here is link, and they look even better in person! http://www.intercotire.com/html/trxus_mt_sts.htm


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Okay so today I went off the beaten path and put cooper discoverer mud and snows on my f-250 pickup "wow" nice tire and the traction is really good. Never thought I'd like em but they dont make the commercial t/a in the right size for that truck. So far I really like em.


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

If you have a light truck I found general ameritrac suv tires work ok. Although I overload them a touch on my truck.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I run the Cordovan Wild Spirit Radial DTX. Excellent snow traction and hold a load well but wear a bit quick. A bit noisy too.

They're the last tire in this link.

http://www.cordovantires.com/index_1.html


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Sorry - Link didn't work quite right. They're under the radial light truck catergory of the index.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I second what Joe 92GT says.I have the Cooper A/t's on both my Ram 2500 in 285/75R16,and on my wifes Blazer in 235/75r15. These tires are excellent all around tires that perfrom on road like a highway only tire,as fasr a noise,there is no noise.They perform great on the road,the ones on my Ram hook up way better than the BFG A/T's I had before. I could spin the BFG;s well into 3rd gear on dry,good blacktop with ease,these hook hard in hard in 2nd,up to about 450hp,at 500_+ they wont hook til in 3rd . These tires are excellent in the snow too. I Sled pulled last yr with both the (got 1st place) and the Ram 3rd place.Both did great.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I have uniroyals on one truck and they had excellent traction at first but they wore out quickly and now they suck. My other truck has Good Year but havn't plowed with them yet, so far so good but they are brand new and came with the truck


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Coopers work very well.The Discoverer AT is a great all round tire,and the M&S is the ultimate winter plowing tire.The M&S is the ONLY tire I will ever run for plowing.Works great in all knds of snow,but it also works on ICE,where most AT's tire don't do a very good job.No more slipping and sliding into piles while plowing.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

Interco Trxus Mud-Terrain. These grip better than any tire I've owned. Unplowed roads and heavy slush is where they shine. I'm on my second set. They come in heavier load ranges for 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. I order them from Tyres International in Ohio.


----------



## duke (Nov 1, 2002)

I have a set of the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos, hands down the best tire I have ever owned!!!!! Not to mention they are the only 10 ply truck tire that come with a 40k warranty. I used to be a die hard Bf Goodrich fan... not anymore. I have them on my 2001 Dodge 2500 Turbo diesel. 

Good choice

They where hare to get for awhile, Bridgestone claimed it was the dock strike last year, it took me 2 months to get them.

Well wearth the weight!


----------



## nicksb2 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll stick with my Super Swamper BOGGERS, or even their THORNBIRDS.


----------



## nicksb2 (Mar 4, 2003)

I also heard that "Courser" tires are good too...


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

I run Cooper Discoverer A/T's on everything except my K-5 blazer, excelent tires. On the Blazer I run Weathermaster Glacier Grippers which are better but they only make them up to a 15 inch rim. These are the best ones I've ever had, too bad they don't come in a 16 inch.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I love my Goodyear Wrangler RTS. I would like to up to load range C. Size is P26575R15. We use Coopers at work. I think the price and the tires are great! I'll need 2 by the fall. I thought of trying Michelins but I hate to mix tires. Any ideas?


----------



## jspivxl102 (Jan 17, 2003)

I plowed this year with B.F. Goodrich T/A tires. They were great, but the tires are definately expensive new... That's why I'm driving on 4 genuine B.F. Goodrich T/A tires from the local salvage yard. They still had a good amount of wear on them and I paid $100 instead of $1000 (that extra zero makes a difference).
JP


----------



## sschario (Oct 21, 2002)

*BFG Commerical Traction T/A's*

I was hoping to get some more feedback on the BF Goodrich Commercial Traction T/A's. This thread started back early this year and it looks like a number of you guys were running them. I wondered if time had changed your opinion any or are you still happy with them?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## BASIC (Dec 28, 2002)

sschairo,I have the Commercial Traction tires and while this will be my first year plowing with them,they worked well last year in the 60"+ of snow we got.I don't think you could go wrong with either the Commercial Traction or the Coopers.I've read some good things about the Nokia,Finnish tires and theres a Blizztak now to fit light trucks.Good luck,BASIC.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

The only thing I know about tires is past experience, but it's a topic that always gets my attention. I'm looking to replace the tires on my 02 ram 265/75R16 and my dump 235/85R16(DRW). I think the majority of the folks posting here are very happy with the Cooper DiscoveryA/T, so I'm leaning very far toward it. I had an off shot brand made by cooper called Eldorado, they were great and were priced around 106.00 per tire. I was able to plow in 2wd all the time with them, but I thought they were a little quick to wear. The tire on my 02 Ram now is a Michelin A/S LTX and it sucks, it sucked plowing last year, it sucks in the rain, it sucks even if it thinks about raining, it did do OK on the beach though. I put 2450lbs in the truck when I set out for my plowing round, will the Cooper handle that weight? or is there a tire that has a stronger side wall or should I forgo that for the traction advantage. I do a lot of city driving and my share of long trips to the tune of aprox. 1,700 a month, so what should I do and where should I buy them? I've been hearing about alot of tire wholesalers on the web any thoughts?


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Very aggressive tire*

Bf Goodrich Mud terrains, those tires are awesome and are the best on the market in my opinion.Downside, they are noisy on highways, but they are so excellent in the snow I love em.Go off roading, these tires throw mud everywhere, they are so aggressive.The Bf Goodrich radial all terrain is a very good tire as well, had em on my Ranger.Anyway check out 1010tires.com, they havce a big selection at great prices.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Comm T/A traction tire*

I still think they are the best snow tire around . I paid about 110.00 ea at BJ, wholesale two years ago . They definitely look to be wearing faster and I never bought a set of " summer tires and wheels " . I use this truck for pretty much business only so I am not racking up the miles .


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

B.F. Goodrich T/A's are superb in snow .


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Just found this review, I hope I posted it right.

http://www.carreview.com/Tires/Cooper Tires,Discoverer,A-T/PRD_54116_1577crx.aspx


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here is the link for 1010tires.com

http://1010tires.com/

I was just checking it out and it seems the prices went up alot on the tires I have.I paid $114.00 a tire last year now they are $138.00 a tire.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I just bought a complete set ( including my spare) of the Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo's for my GMC truck. I went up to a 265x75R- 16 from a 245. 

I bought them from TireRack based on the comparison and reviews of all similar tires. According to customer reviews, on a scale of 1-10 10 being the best rating, the REVO's score at 9 and 9.5 for wet and snow traction as well as other categories.

The Michelin's that I wanted to buy rated anywhere from 7.5 to 8.5 in for wet and snow traction.

All I can say is that the tires look good, appear to seem aggressive enough, are not noisy as compared to the more aggressive treads I have used in the past. They were shipped right to my door, they mounted and balanced right up. I just hope that they are everything the say they are when it commes to traction in snow.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*online tire services*

I have bought from on-line tire companies. having them delivered to your door mounted and balanced it great !!!. I also think they can control the quality of there work . Local tire companies leave a lot to be desired in being able to control the quality of what their employees do.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I just bought the tires, I mounted them myself at my brother inlaws shop. He has the tire machine and balancer.

 beats payup someone to mount them. 


They will stay on the factory rims, come springtime I will get a nice set of tires and wheels for summer use.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

My truck was built with Goodyear Wrangler tires on it and it did really well with those. When they wore out, we replaced them with Hercules Terra Tracs. They did just as well and never had a problem with them. They are sort of an off namebrand or something I guess you can say, but my local tire shop sells tons of them and they are never a problem and they work really well, so I gave them a shot. When they wore out, I tried out Cooper Discoverers and they did really good too, but seriously speaking, none of them did any better than the others in my honest oppinion. It wasnt like any of the above mentioned 3 did something so much better than the others. They all did well, period. When the Coopers wore out, I went back to the Hercules Terra Tracs because it was just easier to deal with the guy right around the corner from my shop to get the tires. They were $109 each. All the namebrands I used were load range C also. They all had raised outlined white letters too, which I think looks good on certain trucks, mine being one of them. Mike


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

What are the Load range ratings? I have a rating of E on my current tire.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

The load rating on my Bridgestone AT Dueler REVO's 
is Load Range E


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Im not 100% sure what the load ranges mean, but I know "E" is more heavy duty than "C". It more or less means the tire can take more of a load so it doesnt look like its bulging out on the bottom with a weighted down truck. I know when the plow is on my truck and raised, the front tires tend to look like they are half flat, even though I have 40 pounds of air in them. The load range "E" tires wouldnt look like that. The "E" has a stronger sidewall I believe and more plys also. "E" load range tires are always or usually more money to buy also. Mike


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Load E tires are tires with a 8-10 ply .They are designed for weight and like Mike said prevent a tire from buldging out when there is a lot of weight in the truck.my tires are Load E 10ply, they are heavy duty.this past summe I was ripping up sidewalks and replacing them.I filled my truck up with arounf 8 flags on concrete including a driveway apron, I was over 13.500.00 pds on the scale, the tires seem to have went down a little from all that weight.Any other tire below load E would have given out.

Load E is recommended on heavy duty trucks, though can be used on any truck if so desired.They do tend to run a little bit more then regular tires depending where you purchase them.I bought my Tires at $114.00 a peice which is the best price I have ever seen for load E tires.I highly recomend you to have load E tires if you haul lots of weight in the bed.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats not a bad price at all at $114 each. I paid $109 each for these Hercules Terra Tracs load range C, size LT265/75R-16. I would have gotten load range E if they were available, but they werent at the time, maybe next time. I dont really need load range E for what I use the truck for, but it wouldnt hurt to have them either. Mike


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I just priced them out today over at 1010 tires and they boosted the price up to $138.00 a tire now.You will be surprised when you surf around on the internet for tires, you will usually find good prices and the shipping is reasonable.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, you can definitely get good deals buying off the internet. Knowing me though, I would be worrying that when the tires arrived they didnt have any puncture holes in them from some jerk along the way whos hands they had to pass through. That would really suck, mounting them up and finding one or more had punctured sidewalls. Just a thought. Mike


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

My tires ran me around $166 tax and shipping included. Priced out locally, they were anywhere from 175 - 190 per tire plus tax and all the little goodies like valves, balancing and disposal fee for old tires, etc.

If I had mounted them and found that one had a puncture I would have been right on the phone with the sales rep from TireRack.

They are guaranteed and I have a 30 day drive/return policy, if I dont like them within 30 days I can return them. Been mounted two days so far and I see NO problems what so ever!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Ive got the dunlop rover rt's on my truck and I think I paid about 120 for em locally. Tire rack rated them pretty well especially in the snow. I havent gotten a chance to try em in the snow yet but they do well in the rain and on dry pavement and ride well. They 265 75 r 16's on my 2003 2500HD reg cab duramax allision. I Dont want to run a dedicated tire for the winter.

I like Dunlop since they are made by good year and thus an US company unlike BFG although they doo make some good rubber

Here is a link to em http://tires2.digiknow.com/dunlop/display_tire.jsp?prodline=Rover+RT&mrktarea=Light+Truck

I like em quite a bit so far.


----------

